# Difficult Glockenspiel Pieces



## Matsps

What are some of the more difficult pieces out there for glockenspiel? Either in a solo, or a glock part within a larger work.


----------



## dgee

http://www.bostonconservatory.edu/percdb/carroll-orchestral-repertoire-glockenspiel-volumes-i-and-ii

An interesting list - not exhaustive obviously but should get you off to a good start (btw inclusion in an orchestral excerpts book is usually a good indicator of some combination of reasonable difficulty and/or expectation that it will programmed/encountered frequently)


----------

